
Injured Adult Neurons Regress to an Embryonic Transcriptional Growth State - rajnathani
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2200-5
======
rajnathani
The university's press release covering this research:
[https://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/pressrelease/when-damaged-the-
adul...](https://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/pressrelease/when-damaged-the-adult-brain-
repairs-itself-by-going-back-to-the-beginning)

